# Sophmore 20L attempt...



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

20 Long Journal

The other day I purchased a Top Fin 20 Long aquarium and glass cover from Petsmart. Being a college student on a somewhat limited budget, I decided to build the stand from scratch. I have purchased tank and stand combos from local fish stores, but I was not happy with the quality. Don't get me wrong they do the job but the aesthetics are always so plain and industrial looking. I did consider the Walmart stand since a 20 long is basically a short 29 gallon, but for $65 I figured I could build something myself. Not that I am so interested in saving money, I just wanted to create something that I could look at with satisfaction and included some personal touches. This journal is an attempt to give back to the online communities that have been such an inspiration and helpful resource for me in the aquatic hobby. Hopefully I can provide some kind of resource for others who are new to the hobby. Just a brief disclaimer, there are not the same resources in my community that some on these forums enjoy. No Amano products, Walmart is my primary source for plants, food, and fish. The LFS here pretty much just carries hornwort and anachris. So this will primarily be a tank without some of the fancy products seen on many of these forums. I just want to show that even though a person may not have the most trendy resources at their disposal they can still have a successful tank. It should also be noted that having a supportive, and most importantly patient other half like my fiance, is crucial in the process. Many thanks to her for letting me turn the kitchen into a workroom.

Getting off the soapbox here comes the fun part!!










Here are the initial materials, for the frame of the stand. 2x2's, screws and Liquid Nails. After much research and personal planning I decided to use the plans available in the Internet from http://www.fishandtips.com/index.php. I found their DIY stand plans easy to understand and they laid out many details that a primitive wood butcher like myself could handle. I have some background in carpentry, but I don't have the resources like a garage or much of a power tool collection at my disposal. I own very basic power tools, such as a drill and a selection of bits. I had the man at the lumberyard cut the wood to specs and purchased the screws and glue at local hardware stores.










Two halves completed I hope the picture represents how everything fits together.










The somewhat finished product. Phase One is partially complete. The braces in the center are merely sitting in for the picture. I am thinking that I will go with only one door. The plans call for two, but on this small of a stand one will be all that is needed. Hinges are my enemy. But I may frame around the outside of the door with more 2x2's.

The next step in the process is to apply an outer layer of timber to the frame. Originally the plans from the site called for ¾ inch plywood all around, but the tank will probably weigh around 300 lbs. The frame alone held roughly that, so I figured that heavy of a surround was a bit overkill and an extra added expense. my alternative was ¼ inch mahogany outer skin. Here is the fun pic bits so far...










The frame continued... Since I opted for the thinner plywood around the frame I decided to add some more 2x2's. There will be two more in the front of the stand to frame around the outside of the door.










Here is the mahogany covered plywood the 4x8' sheet cost around $16. Overall I am pleased with the lumber purchases so far. Some of the 2x2's were a bit warped and did not square up. The frame looks nice in pics but it is but off here and there. Keep in mind I am no carpenter and I rely on the lumberyard for all the cuts.










Here is the partially framed stand. This was the easy straightforward part. I added construction adhesive to the wood parts. I used some bulk finishing nails that I acquired form the lumber yard. The well cut plywood helped square up the frame.










The initial door layout. I am the WORST with hinges. Things got a bit stressful at this point, the crucial, "have to look at it everyday part."










The door is hung! The results came back pretty well, for a wood butcher. The door only required a bit of sanding. The stand doubles for a storage cabinet during the construction process.










Here is what the stand looks like so far. I need to address two issues. Stability of the door, and access of the internals. I need out cut an access hole in the back for cables and such. I plan on staining the stand in a clear coat varnish. I want to paint the inside white as well. I will be using an internal filter at the moment, but I will be eventually using a pressurized CO2 system. Canister filter in the future. I need to get a hold of some lumber to strengthen the door. The green ten gallon in the background is a farm tank for the 20L. Plants in there will go to the 20l as soon as it is set up The towel is a cushion for the tank and a cover for some incomplete details.










Well after the tedious but important sanding phase of the project, I decided to paint the interior of the stand white. Hopefully this will add a clean look and add light to the inside of the stand. I have a LED "tap light" that will be mounted in the stand later. The paint was the cheapest spray paint at Walmart, something like 96 cents a can, I used 2, I could probably used another can but two suited my purposes just fine. Note the addition of the rear cable access point. I almost forgot that until the end. The whole is 5 inches wide. It should be fine for the wires, hoses etc.










Here is the stand with a wet coat of clear polyurethane. So far I am very pleased. I will need to do some light finishing sanding again before the second coat, there were a few minor runs and globs but over all it went very smoothly. I did give the door a coat of polyurethane as well. But the door still needs some kind of reenforcement to keep it straight. The door and I have come to an agreement. The magnetic clasp takes care of the slight warpage.










Just a picture of the back of the beast. The project has been a bit of fun, but I am going over budget by a bit. It is not the big things that are costing much, like the lumber and fastening hardware, but trim and hinges and pretty stuff. Looking at the other tanks in the forum the Amano looking stand would have been the cheapest. But overall I am very happy.










Door installed and the tank sits dormant for a time being... It is midterm week. The door is slightly off centered. Like I mentioned earlier, hinges and I do not see eye to eye.










The tank the first day it cleared up. I will get a background figured out for the tank yet. Not sure about what I want. I have leftover ¼ inch plywood left. I may cut it to fit and cover with some contact paper.. not sure though. Overall the stand turned out pretty well for an amateur with limited powertools.










October 27, 7007

So far... Java fern, Dwarf Hairgrass, Rotala indica, brazilian pennnywort, some bulbs of apoto***** (forgot the name, the walmart bulbs, both varieties.) Internal whisper filter. Coralife 65 watt CF light. Yeast CO2, ran through a Red Sea power diffuser. Driftwood is huge I know, hopefully I can place pretty plants behind it and grow out the grass foreground. The rocks are sandstone collected locally. I apologize up from for the bad photography. Substrate is bulk sand on top of/mixed with Schult's Aquatic Soil. So far I like the combo. The sand holds most plantings well and the SAPs stays out of the way. I have used Eco-Complete before but that was a different time and budget. I have dabbled with this Shultz's stuff in my smaller tanks and I feel that for the value SAPs was as good or better. Besides I did not want a black substrate.










November 10, 2007
Moved the Dwarf hairgrass mostly to the right side. Added dwarf sag, cardinal lobelis, giant baby tears (fragments), cabomba, and frill plant. The hairgrass is starting to spread. When I planted the hairgrass I trimmed off the top inch or so to encourage lateral growth. it seems to be working. Over the past couple weeks I have added white cloud minnows and ghost shrimp.










Just a shot of the tank... I am rather pleased with this side.










The left side, dwarf sag, rotala. The cardinal lobelis, near the fork in the wood,has dropped original red/purple leaves, now sports small green leaves? A small patch of giant baby tears lives nearby.










Thanks for paying attention so far... Keep in mind this is a work in progress. Ill be adding more plants as the project develops. Other than what wm brings in I have to go 100 miles to get plants at a not so lfs. Someday I will braven up and order plants online, just afraid of getting burned. Anyhow I will keep updating.

Thanks, 
Kirk

ps How do I get this into the Journal section... I didnt see a link for adding an entry?


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice job with the stand and the planting effort in the tank.
It'll look great when it fills in. Me i like my moss, so perhaps at hte top of the stump, you could add moss there? And let the moss creep downward, or maybe make a tree effect with that?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

That is a great looking stand!

For a first effort with no tools and a low budget it is great.

Nice, very nice.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks for the idea on the moss... I do have some as a matter of fact. I think I will try and attach some. The stump looks a lot more noticeable in the pictures. Thanks for the feedback. The tanks seems to be growing out more and more each day.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a nice looking stand. Natural wood always appeals to me.

How did you solve the problem of the thin door warping? One way, if you haven't done it yet, would be to glue 3/4" material on the back with its natural warp in the opposite direction. This piece would be shorter in length and width than the door, so it doesn't interfere with anything.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

The door is still warped when it is open. However I positioned the magnetic latch so that when I close it the magnetic latch pulls everything straight. It is a band aid for the symptom I know but I don't spend that much time in the stand. Currently most of the things that need attention are on the exterior of the tank/stand. 

The solution you provided would have been the correct way to handle the problem but my solution will work in the short run.

Thanks for your interest.
Kirk


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

You are probably going to have the stand for a while. The problem is not going to go away or get better. Listen to Hoppy and fix the door. Gluing a board onto the inside of the door is cheap, easy and quick. After all the good work don't mess it up for the sake of 10 minutes and a buck.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

You betcha Cliff... I think I shall add another layer behind the door. also in the works is refinishing the stand. I have some dark cherry stain that I threaten to apply during Christmas break.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I did exactly that and regretted it. I think I liked the natural color better but no going back, alas. I wish there was a method of jumping back and forth.

Maybe another stand? Try, try again! If at first you don't succeed.


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

I understand. Fortunately so far people that have seen the set up pay more attention to the tank than the stand.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

capn_kirkl said:


> I understand. Fortunately so far people that have seen the set up pay more attention to the tank than the stand.


Those of us who combine our woodworking hobby with our planted tank hobby want people to pay attention to both, equally! But, you are right - the idea is to hold the tank in the right position, safely, with some hidden storage under the tank, without looking offensive in the living room. The tank should be the focus of attention. So, you did it the best way. (But, when you visit me, be sure to comment on my fine aquarium stand!)


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

capn_kirkl said:


> 20 Long Journal
> 
> The other day I purchased a Top Fin 20 Long aquarium and glass cover from Petsmart. Being a college student on a somewhat limited budget, I decided to build the stand from scratch. I have purchased tank and stand combos from local fish stores, but I was not happy with the quality. Don't get me wrong they do the job but the aesthetics are always so plain and industrial looking. I did consider the Walmart stand since a 20 long is basically a short 29 gallon, but for $65 I figured I could build something myself. Not that I am so interested in saving money, I just wanted to create something that I could look at with satisfaction and included some personal touches. This journal is an attempt to give back to the online communities that have been such an inspiration and helpful resource for me in the aquatic hobby. Hopefully I can provide some kind of resource for others who are new to the hobby. Just a brief disclaimer, there are not the same resources in my community that some on these forums enjoy. No Amano products, Walmart is my primary source for plants, food, and fish. The LFS here pretty much just carries hornwort and anachris. So this will primarily be a tank without some of the fancy products seen on many of these forums. I just want to show that even though a person may not have the most trendy resources at their disposal they can still have a successful tank. It should also be noted that having a supportive, and most importantly patient other half like my fiance, is crucial in the process. Many thanks to her for letting me turn the kitchen into a workroom.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!! I was going to build a stand, until I found out it was going cost $50 to rent tools. What was the total cost of making the stand?


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

capn_kirkl said:


> 20 Long Journal
> 
> The other day I purchased a Top Fin 20 Long aquarium and glass cover from Petsmart. Being a college student on a somewhat limited budget, I decided to build the stand from scratch. I have purchased tank and stand combos from local fish stores, but I was not happy with the quality. Don't get me wrong they do the job but the aesthetics are always so plain and industrial looking. I did consider the Walmart stand since a 20 long is basically a short 29 gallon, but for $65 I figured I could build something myself. Not that I am so interested in saving money, I just wanted to create something that I could look at with satisfaction and included some personal touches. This journal is an attempt to give back to the online communities that have been such an inspiration and helpful resource for me in the aquatic hobby. Hopefully I can provide some kind of resource for others who are new to the hobby. Just a brief disclaimer, there are not the same resources in my community that some on these forums enjoy. No Amano products, Walmart is my primary source for plants, food, and fish. The LFS here pretty much just carries hornwort and anachris. So this will primarily be a tank without some of the fancy products seen on many of these forums. I just want to show that even though a person may not have the most trendy resources at their disposal they can still have a successful tank. It should also be noted that having a supportive, and most importantly patient other half like my fiance, is crucial in the process. Many thanks to her for letting me turn the kitchen into a workroom.
> 
> ...


Why not trying plants from people at this website. I bought some from neonfish3 and they are all thriving great.


----------

